# GT# 21 The San Antonio Spurs (17-3) @ The Los Angeles Lakers (12-8) [12/13]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum




The San Antonio Spurs






































[PG] T. Parker, [SG] M. Finley, [SF] E. Sissorhands, [PF] T. Duncan, [C] F. Oberto​


Team Leaders:​
Lakers:​Spurs:​*Kobe Bryant 27.2​Scoring​Manu Ginobili 21.2​*
*Andrew Bynum 9.7​Rebounds​Tim Duncan 8.9​*
*Assists Kobe Bryant 5.1​Assists:​Assists Tony Park 6.9​ *
*Blocks Andrew Bynum 2.0​Blocks:​Blocks Andris Biedrins 1.6​*
*Kobe Bryant 2.0​Steals:​Manu Ginobili 1.8​*
*Andrew Bynum 58.7%​FG percentage:​Tim Duncan 53.5​*
*Jordan Farmar 42.3​3PT%​Brent Berry 50.9​*


ESPN POWER RANKINGS:

























































<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZASZ9n5YscA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZASZ9n5YscA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6LK8yq-Nl_Y&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6LK8yq-Nl_Y&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Duncan is back? It sounds sick, but I would almost rather him play. When he's out of the lineup, they play up tempo and let Parker run around like a mad man. Our PG defense is not exactly top notch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I edited your topic, CD, since there were two threads, so I took everything you had in the other thread and added it into here and deleted the other one. 

Great game thread, by the way. Go Lakers!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

E. Scissorhands. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No promises that Duncan will be back. On ESPN and MT on 570 was saying it's possible. Spurs lost tonight, and got tomorrow night off. So we will see if it's enough time. 

Any word if Kwame is going to be back. Phil's back to jabbing at him in the papers so I assume he should be ready any time now.

If no Timmy, and Bynum and Kobe play the way they did vs. Golden State, Laker's should be able to win.

EDIT: Thanks for fixing it Basel, I tend to jump back and fourth from threads while I'm copying and pasting, sometimes I get em confused. Didn't notice I double posted.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not to jinx anything, but you know the 4 game course is also going against us... Laker's HATE winning four games in a row.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We have the talent to beat the Spurs and we match up fairly well against them when healthy. The only glaring hole is at the PG position. Our bigs have proven that they can lock Duncan down when we need them and i dont think hes gonna be too much of a factor offensively seeing as hes coming off an injury but Parker is going to be the key. If we can stop him, i think we can get the win. We can sick Ariza on Manu and maybe let Kobe guard Parker in short spurts. Our defense is going to have to be sharp. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> We have the talent to beat the Spurs and we match up fairly well against them when healthy. The only glaring hole is at the PG position. Our bigs have proven that they can lock Duncan down when we need them and i dont think hes gonna be too much of a factor offensively seeing as hes coming off an injury but Parker is going to be the key. If we can stop him, i think we can get the win. We can sick Ariza on Manu and maybe let Kobe guard Parker in short spurts. Our defense is going to have to be sharp. GO LAKERS!!!


I wouldn't mind seeing Kobe take him a little throughout the game. Especially during hot streaks.

Would like to see Farmar get bulk minutes tonight to for defensive purposes. He matches up with Parkers speed far better than Fisher.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God if was Farmar's trainer, id have him workout with Parker in the summer. Imagine the amount of damage Jordan could do if he modeled his game after Parker...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Any word if Kwame is going to be back. Phil's back to jabbing at him in the papers so I assume he should be ready any time now.


Kwame said he was hoping to return on Sunday. 

The key, as always, will be trying to stop Tony Parker. or at least slow him down. If we let him go off for 30 AND someone like Finley or Barry has a big game, we're in trouble. And at the risk of picking up offensive fouls, we have to make them pay for whatever small guy they put on Lamar. Andrew should also dominate the paint if TD isn't playing. Oh yeah, put Ariza on Parker.


Good test for us 1/4 of the way through the season. We gotta take care of business at home.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

stop parker by a punch to the face. have coby do it, not like we use him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> God if was Farmar's trainer, id have him workout with Parker in the summer. Imagine the amount of damage Jordan could do if he modeled his game after Parker...


if only he had tony's speed... but that's just a god given talent.

jordan can finish around the basket almost as good as tony can though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Imageshack sucks by the way. It's making me fix my game threads every five seconds.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

afobisme said:


> if only he had tony's speed... but that's just a god given talent.
> 
> jordan can finish around the basket almost as good as tony can though.


I dont think its so much Jordan's speed thats an issue. Hes maybe a half step slower than Parker speed wise. IMO its Jordan finishing ability in traffic. Parker can finish with all ten guys crowding the paint. Right now Jordan cant. Also, Parker has a much better midrange game than Farmar. I dont think ive seen Farmar hit anything but layups, dunks or three pointers. If he can develop that 10-15 footer along with improving his tear drop he can do some damage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Use Photobucket.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> I dont think its so much Jordan's speed thats an issue. Hes maybe a half step slower than Parker speed wise. IMO its Jordan finishing ability in traffic. Parker can finish with all ten guys crowding the paint. Right now Jordan cant. Also, Parker has a much better midrange game than Farmar. I dont think ive seen Farmar hit anything but layups, dunks or three pointers. If he can develop that 10-15 footer along with improving his tear drop he can do some damage.


well, i agree and disagree. you're right that jordan isn't as good as finisher around the basket and lacks the mid range game that tony has.. but the difference in speed between the two guys is pretty big i think. a half step is a lot. tony gets open jumpers or open lanes to the basket because of that half step. i dont think he'd be nearly as good if he were slower.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You guys are convinced that Parker is faster? I think Parker uses his speed better in game because he is more refined, but Farmar I think can be just as fast. What Im trying to say is if you had them race down a straight line I think it would be very close to even. In game Parker is faster because of superior decision making.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whether Duncan plays or not will not be the deciding factor in who wins this game. Last time we shut Duncan completely down, and we still got blown out in San Antonio. Bonner killed us last time as well, and if that happens again, I'm going to go crazy. I think having Ariza get some minutes in this game is definitely going to help us out in a big way. And obviously we need to contain Parker's penetration, because the last thing we need is a Brokeback Mountain game.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

It seems as though Duncan will not play against the lakers on Thursday

"He's probably doubtful for L.A.," (popovic) said, "and we hope he will be likely for Saturday's game"

here is the link:
http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sean said:


> It seems as though Duncan will not play against the lakers on Thursday
> 
> "He's probably doubtful for L.A.," (popovic) said, "and we hope he will be likely for Saturday's game"
> 
> ...


This means that the Spurs are going to play more loose and it's going to be the Tony Parker show. We suck in these types of games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i know its probably easier said than done
BUT 
all the Lakers need to do is keep the Spurs out of the paint, all tony parker does is lay it up or floaters im sure the Lakers know that, and Ginobli does the same **** just keep him out of control and they have a good chance 
and reallly whats more annoying than Ginoblies over exagerrated pump fake he does....


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Edward Scissorhands actually plays better defense than Sasha!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ill be at this one...they'd better ****ing win...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Edward Scissorhands actually plays better defense than Sasha!!!


That's laughable.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I AM BACK!!!! 

PJax has already started working the refs on this one... saying that Manu travels everytime he drives in. If we can get Manu or TP into early foul trouble or out of sync... we can take this!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd like to see the Lakers improving defense against the Spurs offense. Gonna be a good game. Go Showtime!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully kobe has a big game against bowen. it's been a long time since kobe owned the **** out of bruce lee. a long long time...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

dannyM said:


> hopefully kobe has a big game against bowen. it's been a long time since kobe owned the **** out of bruce lee. a long long time...


He owned him quite a few times last season.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA121307_SpursNotes.en.e3f3581.html

Pro basketball: Duncan upgrades playing status

Web Posted: 12/12/2007 11:25 PM CST; Mike Monroe; Express-News Staff Writer

LOS ANGELES — Tim Duncan, the Spurs' two-time MVP power forward, said he expected to play in both games of the team's road trip, which began with a thud at Golden State and continues tonight against the Los Angeles Lakers.

“That's why I got on the plane, honestly,” Duncan said.

Duncan was scratched after he struggled in Tuesday morning's shootaround, with coach Gregg Popovich declaring him doubtful for tonight's game as well, because of continuing problems with a sprained right ankle and bruised right knee.

*Now All-Star point guard Tony Parker has been added to the “doubtful” list for tonight's game at the Staples Center. 

A team spokesperson said Parker continues to have problem with a sprained right ankle, an injury he suffered in Minnesota on Nov. 30. Parker has made only 19 of 50 shots in the past three games, and Popovich may want to give him one or two games off to get the ankle back to full strength.*

Duncan hinted he might pester Popovich to allow him to suit up against the Lakers tonight.

“I don't like the word ‘doubtful,'.” Duncan said. “I'd rather step it up to ‘questionable.' It goes ‘doubtful, questionable, probable' and then nothing, right? So I'll go with questionable.”

Duncan said he is fighting fatigue as much, or more so, than pain now.

“Fatigue is still a factor, not only wind-wise, but in my leg,” he said.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

if tony parker is a step slower, there is no reason for us to not dominate this game. NONE.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would prefer playing them at full strength, Lakers always play to the level of the competition. We all know how we played at Utah with Boozer and Okur out.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Come on Odom. Take over this game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

being an east coaster sucks, most games start at 10:30 here. 

i have to sleep before 12 or my day will be shot....


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

TD and Parker are out. this is an absolute MUST win. Stay at home with their shooters. and lets see how good Manu really is. can he seriously score 35+ on kobe and possibly Ariza. I'd like to see it. Hopefully Lamar punishes him on the other end too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God Lamar Odom sucks. If he is still in a Laker uniform at the end of this season, I think I'm going to puke. Does he even care? Does he have a brain?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a terrible start to this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****... 1 for freaking 14.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Up to 13% shooting... Hooray?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lamar shooting three's like he is the next Reggie Miller.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> God Lamar Odom sucks. If he is still in a Laker uniform at the end of this season, I think I'm going to puke. Does he even care? Does he have a brain?


well, i dont want to be that harsh on him.. but he needs to go. i think the lakers management knows this. he's already had 3 seasons to do something, and he hasn't.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

strange game, shooting 27% and still leading by 2.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ariza knows how to get to the line, last game, he was 7-10, and tonight so far 4-4.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, kobe's lost a step. it's so sad to see. he's still good and among the best, but he's lost a step. he barely grazed the rim after he was fouled on the last play.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just got home from class. I miss anything good?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the spurs are playing without parker and duncan.. so no.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Just got home from class. I miss anything good?


Yeah.... about that... 

Lets just say we opened up 1/14 shooting


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, playing without parker and Duncan.. We still shoot 1/14... And were only up 3.....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

can't decide whether to go to bed or stay up.. ti's a crappy game, but i dont get to see most laker games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> can't decide whether to go to bed or stay up.. ti's a crappy game, but i dont get to see most laker games.


If we don't win by at least 20 it would be a waste of time to stay up.

No reason to be playing this poorly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If we don't win by at least 20 it would be a waste of time to stay up.
> 
> No reason to be playing this poorly.


what's keeping me up is.. i actually DONT KNOW if we can win. how sad is that? i dont trust the lakers are good enough to put away this hobbled veteran team. im waiting for us to go on a run... get maybe 13 points up. then the spurs wont be able to make that up. they arent doing it though.

BTW, im going to be unhappy if we dont trade lamar this year.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its annoying how Bowen aaaaaaalways shoots those ****ing corner 3s and they lakers still leave him oopen


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lead change...

The four game course is alive!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what's keeping me up is.. i actually DONT KNOW if we can win. how sad is that? i dont trust the lakers are good enough to put away this hobbled veteran team. im waiting for us to go on a run... get maybe 13 points up. then the spurs wont be able to make that up. they arent doing it though.

BTW, im going to be unhappy if we dont trade lamar this year.


ElMarroAfamado said:


> its annoying how Bowen aaaaaaalways shoots those ****ing corner 3s and they lakers still leave him oopen


yeah that's cuz they penetrate and our defense has to clog the middle. i dont know how they're doing it without tony and tim though.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Typical Lakers, always plays to the level of competition. Lakers would have played better if the Spurs has Duncan and Parker.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice shot ariza


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Lakers need a Bowen stopper, lol, that piece of **** always plays well against the lakers, says a lot about our forward defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They Want Tacos!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tacos!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****ty game. But finally, a four game winning streak . Jim Bean


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

one positive thing from this game...we stopped Manu. wasn't exactly his night, but we gave him nothing easy.

pretty much stops there. we had no energy, no focus for 3 quarters it was rediculous. win's a win, I guess. Now we need to take care of business against GSW. We've dominated them recently, so expect them to bring it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, talk about an ugly game. Btw, the worse non-calls against the Lakers in a long time. It was pathetic watching those officials swallow their whistles. Truly sad.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah... very ugly game. Just glad we won ugly, instead of losing ugly.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

ZZzzzzzZzzz.......Oh ****! games over...ZzzzzZzzzz!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we need to trade lamar, badly.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Some odd substitution patterns from PJ. He should have played Rad more given that he was hot and Walton was clearly not at his best.

Isn't Kwame supposed to be back soon?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At this point I'm so over Walton. He has only had a few games that he played well in. But for the most part this season he has been trash. He came into the season out of shape even by Luke standards. He didn't work on his jumper all off season and seemingly lost all talent he had shooting a consistent shot. He has been turning the ball over carelessly and at horrible times during the game. 

I'd be fine with his level of play if I thought it was because he just isn't talented. The problem is I think his lackluster off season training, and lack of motivation because of that fat new contract has hindered his game. So far this season he has totally played the role of a stereotypical contract player. Gets the money, gets lazy.

I'd not might seeing Vlade back in the starting line up because it least seemed to motivate Luke a little because of some hurt feelings. 

As for Odom, I think personally he needs to get moved back to PF. Having his rebounding and size with Bynum in the paint will help us more. Ronny plays great at the 4, but when he gets to many minutes his body seems to loose a step or two and he suffers. Get Odom back to the four, but still allow him to handle the ball on fast breaks more like he did last season, and I think Odom's numbers will at least go back to normal. He is simply to slow to play the three, and not aggressive enough to post up at the three enough.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> At this point I'm so over Walton. He has only had a few games that he played well in. But for the most part this season he has been trash. He came into the season out of shape even by Luke standards. He didn't work on his jumper all off season and seemingly lost all talent he had shooting a consistent shot. He has been turning the ball over carelessly and at horrible times during the game.
> 
> I'd be fine with his level of play if I thought it was because he just isn't talented. The problem is I think his lackluster off season training, and lack of motivation because of that fat new contract has hindered his game. So far this season he has totally played the role of a stereotypical contract player. Gets the money, gets lazy.
> 
> ...


i agree on walton, that's why I wanted to him his *** and go after Pietrus instead, same money, but better player. oh well, we can always trade him if he doesn't regress too much


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

trade odom when he's making 5 million a year? most likely that won't happen.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

trade odom when he's making 5 million a year? most likely that won't happen.

our management is STUPID sometimes. why would you sign vladi to 6 years in the summer of 06 (he goes on to have an underperforming season), and THEN sign luke (who plays the same position) to a multiyear deal? now we're stuck with 2 crappy small forwards and their contracts.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Post game interviews with Bynum, Turiaf, Odom and Kobe

http://www.nba.com/lakers/multimedia/0708video.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job with the victory last night. It was ugly, but I'll take it.


----------

